# The Y Shot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one was based off a really nice natural I handled at the MWST... Randy didn't want to trade, so I just made my own. Works pretty well and is a natural pointer.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet that's going to turn out to be a nice shooter.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

All the slingshots I have listed in the templates section have been thoroughly tested and so forth before being listed... The YShot is no exception... I made the first one about a week after MWST and a couple more since then... The latest (and last) template is the one above... And yes... if I could find a perfect Y type fork on a tree, like this one is by design... I definitely would use it sometimes!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They look amazing but simple they are what tree forks want to be when they grow up.


----------

